# What is this tool?



## buffdan (Oct 24, 2013)

Can someone identify this tool please.
Has a bit in which looks like thread cutting bit.
The head is ratcheting to adjust angle to handle.

Thanks,
Dan


----------



## Rbeckett (Oct 24, 2013)

Appears to be part of a ball turner.  The long rod was clamped into the holder and rotated to produce round and spherical object on the lathe with repeatable accuracy.  There should be a device that will grip the shaft somewhere around if you got it in a lot from an auction or similar.  Good luck and hope that helped.

Bob


----------



## buffdan (Oct 24, 2013)

Rbeckett said:


> Appears to be part of a ball turner.  The long rod was clamped into the holder and rotated to produce round and spherical object on the lathe with repeatable accuracy.  There should be a device that will grip the shaft somewhere around if you got it in a lot from an auction or similar.  Good luck and hope that helped.
> 
> Bob



Hi Bob,
That makes sense.
Unfortunately this is the only piece.
I did purchase other items which don't relate to this.

Interesting.. I will have to search  

Thanks!
Dan


----------



## zman (Oct 24, 2013)

Is there a part number on it? I notice it's from Ideal industries in Sycamore, Ill.

Ok, I think I got it. This is a tool specifically for cleaning the slots on electric motor commutators, called a slot scraper. here is a modern one http://www.wurtec.com/asp/product.asp?Item=SLSC69


----------



## buffdan (Oct 24, 2013)

zman said:


> Is there a part number on it? I notice it's from Ideal industries in Sycamore, Ill.



No part numbers.. no numbers at all


----------



## Dave Smith (Oct 24, 2013)

zman said:


> Is there a part number on it? I notice it's from Ideal industries in Sycamore, Ill.
> 
> Ok, I think I got it. This is a tool specifically for cleaning the slots on electric motor commutators, called a slot scraper. here is a modern one http://www.wurtec.com/asp/product.asp?Item=SLSC69



very good identification--I figured it was for pulling and cutting or cleaning a slot


----------



## buffdan (Oct 24, 2013)

Dave Smith said:


> very good identification--I figured it was for pulling and cutting or cleaning a slot



wow, good detective work !
I would never have thought of that.

Thanks

Dan


----------



## rdhem2 (Oct 26, 2013)

I would tend to agree with the slot cleaner/scraper idea.  Ideal Mfg. makes a wide variety of electrical use tools.  Must be for a mighty LARGE commutator!  I have cleaned and scraped a lot of slots but our tools were ground to shape hacksaw blades with a couple layers of tape for a handle.


----------



## zman (Oct 27, 2013)

I don't know much from rebuilding electric motors, mind you, but I do pride myself a bit with being good at research on the Google machine. I find a bunch of odd tools in a roll-away that my dad gave me, some of which he doesn't know what they are, as they came with a toolbox he bought at a garage sale. But I enjoy the sleuth work for a bit, and then come here to learn how to make bigger and better chips.


----------

